# Bumper Prep



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi
I was hoping someone could give me some advice regarding the preparation of a front plastic bumper pls?
The item is from a Volvo 850. It has probably been painted/filled etc 2/3 times in it's life so there is a fair amount of material to remove. There is also a crack to the 'lip' that is probably 3" long where the car has been towed at some point (the split in the plastic/filler is right below the towing eye).
From the perspective of a complete novice, what are the chances of me getting the bumper back to a good enough base where I can then take it to a body shop for paint? Would I need an electric sander etc and/or can any safe paint strippers be used?
Thanks in advance


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

In all honesty I would just give to them and they will deal with the prep etc


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

I was really trying to save money on labour. If it achievable, then I might be well served to spend a few weeks of evenings rubbing it down..


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bump
Can anyone advise on this pls?
Particularly interested in what I can realistically hope to achieve and if electric sanders and or thinners would work / be OK too use
Thanks


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I'd echo the advice above, having done it a couple of times. I was buying time until the car needed to go into the bodyshop. 

I sanded by hand and didn't use stripper.

Assuming you don't have gopping great holes, it's a fairly standard procedure: rubbing down the damage with sandpaper, using a dremel to rough up inside the crack and create a surface for the filler to key to, apply isopon in two (at least) passes (dead credit cards do this well) - the filler tends to sink into the crack so a second application is needed to achieve a level surface, sand out progressively with finer grades of sandpaper (better wet as otherwise very powdery). Mask off the unaffected areas and apply primer and then rattle can (or not if going straight to bodyshop).

It is a filthy job.

Youtube is your friend.

Peter


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

If you want to prep it and it’s got layers and layers of paint on I’d block it by hand
Just go through the grades...
240, 400, 600, 800
It’ll want a good prime then and possibly a reblocking session with 800, 1000 :thumb:

No need to use a sander if you use the right paper and block


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you both for your thoughts.
I guess the other problem i might have is that most body shops will want the whole job, rather than just the last bit. Not only will they make less (unless the charge for just the colour is really high), but any imperfections will be 'sorry, but u did the prep'
Perhaps I will try going thru the grades and see how it goes..


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

sye73 said:


> Thank you both for your thoughts.
> I guess the other problem i might have is that most body shops will want the whole job, rather than just the last bit. Not only will they make less (unless the charge for just the colour is really high), but any imperfections will be 'sorry, but u did the prep'


That will be your problem - if you can find anybody willing to touch your prep.

Before you start find a shop that's willing to take on your already prepped work. Most (good) shops like to do there own prep, the reason being it's their reputation on the line - and if the prep isn't right the job won't turn out right.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

squiggs said:


> That will be your problem - if you can find anybody willing to touch your prep.
> 
> Before you start find a shop that's willing to take on your already prepped work. Most (good) shops like to do there own prep, the reason being it's their reputation on the line - and if the prep isn't right the job won't turn out right.


This is true.

Two thoughts.

1. Have you considered simply replacing the bumper with a better one from a breaker's yard? They seem to be around £30-50 on eBay. I'd pay three times that to avoid the time consumption you are contemplating, even if the replacement needs some gussying up.

2. It is possible with patience and a steady hand to get a 90% finish with rattle cans, so if you've done all the hard work (it is honestly 99% in the preparation), why not paint the whole bumper yourself? IMHO, the bumper offers a visual break from the rest of the body so it is the best place to fail to get a perfect colour match. If the worst comes to worst, go to point 1.

Peter


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks both

Yeah, I know that'll potentially be an issue. Looks like I'm just going to have to pay up when funds allow.
@Fentum- point one isn't viable as the second hand prices on these bumpers is crazy if you can find one (and when u do, they're often in a similar condition to the one I already have).
Point 2 I guess is possible, but I know I just wouldn't be happy with the outcome. I've had the car for years and on the rare occasions I have effected v small repairs, the paint match is crap!
So, any clues on how much a bodyshop would charge for a front bumper respray?!!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

sye73 said:


> thanks both
> 
> Yeah, I know that'll potentially be an issue. Looks like I'm just going to have to pay up when funds allow.
> @Fentum- point one isn't viable as the second hand prices on these bumpers is crazy if you can find one (and when u do, they're often in a similar condition to the one I already have).
> ...


If they have as much prep work as you indicate, I don't think you'd get much change from £400-500 here in London.

The cost is all in the prep really. The body part spends relatively little time having paint applied. So it might still work out cheaper to get a good(ish) condition used bumper and have it resprayed/recoloured.

Peter


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks - I appreciate your thoughts
I also had those numbers in mind (hence why it's not going to happen any time soon!)

Rgds


----------



## Riggs (Oct 14, 2009)

Depends where you are but £400-500 seems pretty expensive.

Recently had a 2012 astra in for a repair.

Front drivers door dent pulled filled and painted.
Rear bumper blow in, Rear quarter strip back, reshape and paint, same with rear door. They also fitted new rear brake pads, MOT'd it and swapped a tyre the right way, for £500.

The paint job is a 9/10, a few minor issues but for a work car more than acceptable, and we dropped it on him a week early asking for it back as soon as possible.

Used to be £120 a panel, up to £200 depending on who done it and the finish (Liverpool) that does include some bodywork aswell not a straight blow over.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Riggs said:


> Depends where you are but £400-500 seems pretty expensive.
> 
> Recently had a 2012 astra in for a repair.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a bargain, the prices up t'North are a lot cheaper than down south


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

.. agreed. I would guess a minimum of £250/panel, plus VAT of course!


----------

